# what is the biggest sheet?



## Jay21j (Apr 18, 2009)

What is the biggest sheet available?
In Australia the biggest we use is

6000mm (19'6") x 1350mm (53") in 10mm (3/8) board

6000mm (19'6") x 1200mm (48") in 13mm (1/2) board

3600mm (12') x 1200mm (48") in 16mm (5/8) board


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Typically 1/2" by 48 up to 16', 5/8 by 48" up 14' and 1/2" by 54" up to 16. 20'-24' can be had on mill-direct orders, but have only heard of and never seen anything over 16'


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

We're hanging 5/8" 54" x 12' on our current job. The finisher said he could get 5/8 54 14's but I told him if he got it he could hang it!!!


----------

